# Voting August and September 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's time to vote for your favorite image from August and September. We'll leave the poll up for 7 days. Remember, don't vote for yourself. 

Check out the pics here.

Good luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

last vote was 3 days ago, 10 votes really is quite a pathetic return for the amount of work that goes into setting up the comp, esp when you see how many members have viewed the thread, yet can't be arsed to vote  could be time to pull the plug and let staff have some time off I reckon


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering how many of the views were guests. 
It would be nice if our technical staff could give us a guest to members rato.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'd hazard to guess most views are from guests. Also a holiday weekend here in the States which might account for lower views and voting by active members. 

I never found setting it up to be much work honestly. Takes all of ten minutes, but it would be nice for the people who take the time to submit to have a higher voting return. It is what it is.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The poll closes in the morning, so get your vote in!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Ksana for winning the August and September competition! What a fantastic capture!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks so much! This is our very first win on this forum.


----------

